# GTP (Sorong Male)



## solar 17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just thought I would post a pic of one of my Sorong GTP'S.

Cheers 

Solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## licky (Jan 26, 2009)

any clutches in the future?
whats the differences between an australian GTP from up in north QLD and sorong? or are they the same?
Arent there GTP's in PNG


----------



## licky (Jan 26, 2009)

lol btw its looking good


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 26, 2009)

Stunning Stunning Stunning


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorong is a place in PNG yes. There's only slight diferences between aussie and PNG GTPs and all forms can interbreed. Personally Sorongs are quite possibly my favourite form. 

Baden, is that from the line Western Rocky posted a while ago? How old is that one? 

I'm hoping to get in on that line in the next year or so. Really love em. Yours is no exception, beautiful animal.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice sorong , you can't go past that awesome blue stripe! They have to be my second fav locale after our own aussie gtps.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice Baden, looking good !


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 26, 2009)

Absolutely Divine...how old is he ?


----------



## scorps (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah awesome mate, It would be hard for me to choose my favourite ether these guys or pure aussies, IMO they are heaps better then all those speckled ones.


----------



## Parko (Jan 26, 2009)

undeniably a beautiful snake you have there solar 17. 
Just wonder what your thoughts are on whether openly admitting that your Gtp is an exotic somewhat gives NPWS a very legitimate reason to confiscate your animal? Hope i'm not coming across wrong as i dont want to get flamed, i'm genuinely just curious.(i've been away from forums for a cpl years, ppl used to at least sort of keep up a facade of their gtp's being at least possibly native....)
Once again a very beautiful python you have there mate.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 26, 2009)

Parko said:


> undeniably a beautiful snake you have there solar 17.
> Just wonder what your thoughts are on whether openly admitting that your Gtp is an exotic somewhat gives NPWS a very legitimate reason to confiscate your animal? Hope i'm not coming across wrong as i dont want to get flamed, i'm genuinely just curious.(i've been away from forums for a cpl years, ppl used to at least sort of keep up a facade of their gtp's being at least possibly native....)
> Once again a very beautiful python you have there mate.



There are fortunately a few pure locality GTP lines left in aus that have been here since the amnesty and are legit. I'm not sure of other localities but there's suppose to be 2, if not a few more pure sorong lines from pre-amnesty days that have been made legit since then. So even if Parks and wildlife confiscated this specimen it should be fairly straight forward procedure to prove innocence. 

To put iut simply, be careful what you buy and you've got nothing to worry about. Go with popular lines that have a history.


----------



## Parko (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks disasterpiece, i am aware of this but thought the reason they were legitimised was because they couldn't be proven to be either Australian or exotic through genetic differences. To openly say ''this is an exotic'' seems a bit different to me, but anyway it's neither here nor there to me Lol.


----------



## zulu (Jan 26, 2009)

*re GTP*

Like scrambled eggs disasterpiece,some went on to be australian natives and have pegigrees with citizen ship,others come from far flung areas and never fully embraced australian culture,its these multi coloured misfits that you seek to destroy,embrace multiculturalism stop viridus persecution,take in the refugees.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 26, 2009)

zulu said:


> embrace multiculturalism stop viridus persecution,



What? It may be because I'm sleep deprived and can't think, but I'm not following your last post.


----------



## Parko (Jan 26, 2009)

Lol, thanks zulu now it all makes sense, it's about that tampa thing, rising sea levels, economic difficulties in 3rd world countries, dictators etc etc. Ofcourse.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 26, 2009)

I will enjoy the animal for what it is before me... complete beauty .. natures masterpiece 
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## funcouple (Jan 26, 2009)

Parko said:


> undeniably a beautiful snake you have there solar 17.
> Just wonder what your thoughts are on whether openly admitting that your Gtp is an exotic somewhat gives NPWS a very legitimate reason to confiscate your animal? Hope i'm not coming across wrong as i dont want to get flamed, i'm genuinely just curious.(i've been away from forums for a cpl years, ppl used to at least sort of keep up a facade of their gtp's being at least possibly native....)
> Once again a very beautiful python you have there mate.


 
are you kidding. if you knew solar 17 from his past threads and post that he has made you would know that he is above board and there would be no reason for NPSW to confiscate his animal. if you read up on gtp you will find that dna testing has been done between the PNG and australian forms and they both carry the same dna.
anyway nice sorong solar 17. cheers


----------



## Parko (Jan 26, 2009)

Lmao funcouple, you have got to be tripping or just missing the intention behind an innocent question.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice indeed Solar 17,they are such Awesome snakes...


----------



## Bax155 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great python you have there!! This is a definate wish list species I hope to own one of these days!!

Bax


----------



## jay76 (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice mate. The photo does not do it justice. Looks even better in person


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 27, 2009)

*And - one of girls*

Here's a photo of one of my [sorong] gtp girls...cheers solar 17 [baden]


----------



## mungus (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome looking exotic GTP's Solar.
Have you bred them yet ?
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## mungus (Jan 27, 2009)

funcouple said:


> are you kidding. if you knew solar 17 from his past threads and post that he has made you would know that he is above board and there would be no reason for NPSW to confiscate his animal. if you read up on gtp you will find that dna testing has been done between the PNG and australian forms and they both carry the same dna.
> anyway nice sorong solar 17. cheers


 
LOL...........Sorong locale..............
Dont think its anywhere in Australia is it funcouple......:lol::lol:
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## Colin (Jan 27, 2009)

mungus said:


> Awesome looking exotic GTP's Solar.
> Have you bred them yet ?
> Cheers,
> Aleks.




ditto what mungus said..


----------



## bigguy (Jan 27, 2009)

NPWS might not confiscate your Sorong GTP, but the Feds can. Just a few years back they introduced a law that simply states if you process an exotic animal(non Australian) and you can not prove that is was legally imported or a decendant of legally imported you can be prosecuted. No NSW amnesty will protect you as NSW can not override federal law. Be careful what you state on open forums.

As for DNA, Aussie GTP's and southern PNG are the same species, BUT, there are differences just like sub species of morelia spilota, However northern PNG GTP's are a seperate species alltogether


----------



## scorps (Jan 27, 2009)

OK everyone,

For one GTP's are the only legal exotics you can keep

and secondly their are hardly any native gtp's compared to exotics, 

Scorps


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jan 27, 2009)

(For one GTPs are the only legal exotic you can keep ) In who’s eyes scorp ?
As Bob has just stated, not in the eyes of one federal act apparently.


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Sorong gtps*

This line of sorong gtps is 100% legal and would be easy to prove ln ANY state or federal court of law and l have no hesitation in making this claim....cheers solar 17 [Baden] ps some people may not be aware that pre 1995 lt was perfectly legal to lmport reptiles and exotic parrots [e.g. macaws blackcaps etc.] lnto australia after a quarintine [here] period.....


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 27, 2009)

:cry:Waaaa!!!! I want it:cry:

Lovely looking snake you have there! =)


----------



## bigguy (Jan 27, 2009)

Solar 17. It has never been legal for private importation of reptiles before or after 1995 into Australia. Birds were allowed, reptiles were not unless to zoos after massive amounts of paperwork. 

Unless the line is pure Australian, the only other legal GTP's would be from Ultimate. Tims GTP's were obtained from Bob Buckley who showed in court that his origional 2 breeders were legally obtained. One was a wild caught GTP from Cape York obtained under permit. The other was imported into Australia be Taronga Zoo .


----------



## amazonian (Jan 27, 2009)

bigguy said:


> NPWS might not confiscate your Sorong GTP, but the Feds can. Just a few years back they introduced a law that simply states if you process an exotic animal(non Australian) and you can not prove that is was legally imported or a decendant of legally imported you can be prosecuted. No NSW amnesty will protect you as NSW can not override federal law. Be careful what you state on open forums.
> 
> As for DNA, Aussie GTP's and southern PNG are the same species, BUT, there are differences just like sub species of morelia spilota, However northern PNG GTP's are a seperate species alltogether





bigguy said:


> Unless the line is pure Australian, the only other legal GTP's would be from Ultimate. Tims GTP's were obtained from Bob Buckley who showed in court that his origional 2 breeders were legally obtained. One was a wild caught GTP from Cape York obtained under permit. The other was imported into Australia be Taronga Zoo .


 

X2 :lol:


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jan 27, 2009)

They are hot item solar 17, keep us posted when they make babies 

Leigh


----------

